# Damaged wheels...gutted



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

*UPDATE: Damaged wheels...gutted*

Hi all,

So I had a nail in both my rear tyres and had them replaced earliertoday by a mobile fitter. Never had any problems before but this was the first tyre change on my new to me car a Honda Civic.

This is the general condition I keep my wheels in (this photo was from a wheel off clean in November I think).










This is the state of them after wheel weights were removed using what I can only assume was a screwdriver by mobile tyre man.

Rear right wheel:



















Rear left wheel:



















Stupidly I checked the tyres and checked the guy torque the nuts but it was raining and I didn't think to look inside the barrels.

Needless to say I will be making a complaint but do you think I am likely to get anyway as the only thing that's going to make these better is a refurb I would have thought.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

That's disgusting 
Ring their head office and kick off


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

thats bad.
i once changed my weights for black ones as i have black alloys and just used a screwdriver with a pry end, so simple.

definitely complain, theres no excuse for those marks, its like he was looking the other way when he went to the weights.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is really shoddy work you can only but try, I hope you get a result to your satisfaction.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Forgot too add
If your on Twitter.Tweet the company what's happened with pics,should get the attention quicker from them


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Forgot too add
> If your on Twitter.Tweet the company what's happened with pics,should get the attention quicker from them


good idea


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

There's no excuse for that kind of "workmanship." Hard to believe that sometimes there is no pride in doing the job right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I have absolutely no idea about tyre fitting but that is absolutely outrageous. What kind of half wit does that? Errr I think I'll remove those old wheel weights with a screw driver... What a tool.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

It's a shame that your well kept wheels have been marked. Hopefully you'll get some sort of compensation from the culprits.


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thing is, if it was me, I would want new wheels not a refurb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

ollienoclue said:


> I have absolutely no idea about tyre fitting but that is absolutely outrageous. What kind of half wit does that? Errr I think I'll remove those old wheel weights with a screw driver... What a tool.


Given that it's a routine part of the job, you'd think they'd have a specific tool for it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not good at all, could it just be left over residue and maybe one or two hits with Tardis and it could shift to leave a cleaner finish?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

How are you going to prove that he was responsible now that he is off site


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

What a horrible job :wall:. Definitely need to register a complaint and I agree with Ads_ClioV6 about the social media aspect. No reputable firm will want pics like that all over the Internet so they should move quickly to resolve this to your satisfaction. If nothing else they need to stop this idiot doing the same thing to other people's wheels. 

Good luck getting this sorted.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. 

I have emailed the company to make a complaint and sent them photo's of the damage. I would like the outcome to be 2 refurbished wheels but I am not getting my hopes up.

Of course it will be difficult for me to prove that the guy did this my tyres as I should have checked thoroughly at the time. Although I don't make a habit of detailing my wheels with a screwdriver whilst blindfolded 

However you are quite right camerashy they only have my word to go on so I may have to swallow a large pill and learn from this.

Hopefully I will get a response soon and see what happens.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Nidge76 said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone.
> 
> I have emailed the company to make a complaint and sent them photo's of the damage. I would like the outcome to be 2 refurbished wheels but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> ...


Keep it civil and polite, hold the social media attack in reserve if they're utterly unhelpful and rude. That's your trump card, don't waste it now or you may find they just refuse to engage in any kind of meaningful conversation.


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

MagpieRH said:


> Given that it's a routine part of the job, you'd think they'd have a specific tool for it


Totally agree with @MagpieRH as a "professional" he should at least use some form of plastic tool.

I would be really annoyed with that damage:doublesho


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally, I think you've a very good case. You have the previous pic, showing the wheels after being thoroughly cleaned. And it's easy to see the scrapes are as a result of whatever has been used to remove the old weights (The scrapes also go right under the old weights, so they will have no option but to accept responsibility I reckon).

Btw don't be tempted to take any of the old wheel weight residue off, as that proves the location of the old weights that were removed. 

As Magpie said above, keep the social media angle in your hip pocket, just in case you need it! Keep us posted bud. 

Hope you get sorted 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

As someone that works in the Auto Industry, be glad they didn't take sand paper to them. That is far better than what most shops would do.


----------



## rhopkins (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm gutted for you too, only recently did a mobile fitter attack mine see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392792 I've put a complaint in and now I'm waiting for the result. I too want two new alloys, they damaged them, they should replace them. Refurbishments imo are never the same. 
We should have a wall of shame for these cowboys!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

rhopkins said:


> I'm gutted for you too, only recently did a mobile fitter attack mine see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392792 I've put a complaint in and now I'm waiting for the result. I too want two new alloys, they damaged them, they should replace them. Refurbishments imo are never the same.
> 
> We should have a wall of shame for these cowboys!


Name and Shame! Stop other members getting shafted!


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

MagpieRH said:


> Given that it's a routine part of the job, you'd think they'd have a specific tool for it


There is one, it is a scraper that looks a bit like a chisel but it is made entirely of nylon. They are about a tenner, we use then all the time when we are teaching kids to do tyres.

The guy has also damaged the rims by not fitting the wheel correctly to the machine, alloy wheels should always be gripped from the outside, your wheel has clearly been gripped by the inside and that's what's caused those tell tail little dots in the square pattern.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I was polite but firm in my email and if I don't get the response I want I will take it higher. 

I will leave the social media side of things for now but will consider it if necessary. 

I suppose I am naive to think I paid a professional to do a professional job. 

I just can't believe after gouging the wheel the first time someone wouldn't think there is a better way rather than just continously damaging the wheel and then thinking, I know u will do the same on the other wheel as well. 

I even washed the car beforehand as I do before mot's etc just so it shows the pride I have with my car in the hope they see that it's well cared for. 

I'm so upset I did my first machine polishing on the car the same day and was pleased with the results but it means nothing to me at this moment in time.


----------



## rhopkins (Feb 23, 2016)

I too ensured my wheels were clean and presentable thinking the fitter would be impressed and hoped he too would show some love for them back. Seems they either don't care or it's an act of jealousy.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Nidge76 said:


> I'm so upset I did my first machine polishing on the car the same day and was pleased with the results but it means nothing to me at this moment in time.


Mate I have been in and around the motor trade for 35 years now and nothing ever suprises me anymore. Worst case senario is you will have to have the wheels refurbed and stand the cost, having said that a couple of hours tlc and a rattle can and you would be able to get them to an acceptable std yourself.

Should it have happened? No, they guy that did it is a muppet(a lazy one at that). Would I be ****ed off? Yup, mainly because I hate people bringing my trade down by being useless lazys gits.
Don't let it destroy the love of your car, it simply isn't worth it.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thing is I was having 2 perfectly good tyres changed because I had a screw in both tyres and the fitter said you are either very unlucky or someone has something against me! 

I think that's another reason I missed the damage as he got me to watch him torquing up the nuts and then took me to his van to show me the 2 screws in the tyres. At this point he got in his van and left. In hindsight I wonder if he was deflecting me from seeing the damage he had done.

Had a minor update in that I received an email about 10 minutes ago. My local branch has received my email and photo's from their head office and they want more photo's so they can speak to the fitter and look into it.

Let's see what happens next and thanks for listening to my moaning :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is gutting OP and I'd be annoyed too. The trouble is so many people don't think much of the inside of the wheels as long as there's no kerb marks, even though that should be the point.

I had a tyre changed by a local branch of Tyre City and bearing in mind I'd recently had the faces of my wheels painted. I came out to see the wheels re-fitted on my car and spotted this..










They initially denied causing the damage, then I spotted that round the lip of the wheel they'd taken paint off. When I pointed this out, they blamed the finish on the wheel etc.

Then turned round and said, "We'll pay for it because if you go to head office they'll pay it out anyway, get it done and give us the bill." I was annoyed as I knew full well the wheels were mint prior to going in.

So I popped something on my own Facebook page as I was annoyed with it, that got shared and when I went back into the branch with the bill. They paid me in cash and the guy says sarcastically, "Perhaps you can now tell social media that we paid you out for the damage".

I actually contacted their customer services who were as useless as a one legged man in an ar*e kicking contest so I'll never be using them again.

And breathe! haha In short, I hope you get it sorted OP.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

The problem with fitting tyres is that modern low profiles and run flats are a real struggle to do and you must have the latest generation of machines to do it. These machines are not cheap and they do require a level of expertise to operate them properly.
Even with them it relatively easy to mark a wheel when mounting or de-mounting the tyre, accidents can happen. 
It's all about how that accident is handled, if the garage owns up, points out the damage and then offers to sort it out then although you are still upset, you can accept it. 
It's when they lie, b/s, try to hide and deny it that really gets me frustrated.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Totally agree Frog, if they put their hands up and go, "our fault" you don't mind. 

What frustrated me was their denial and implying that I was essentially lying. Ironically I took an alloy to the same fitter mentioned above and had a low profile tyre fitted without issue. Hence I went back. 

The wheel they managed to damage was a 17" OEM wheel which don't have low profile tyres. I think they took less care seeing it was an older car with high mileage.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

This sucks. Has it come to a point where if we need to have our tyres changed we should take the wheel off at home, carefully remove the old weights and then take car down to the garage for them to change the tyre?

If a garage doesn't have the right tools to do the job they should advise the customer who can then decide if they should go elsewhere.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Arvi said:


> This sucks. Has it come to a point where if we need to have our tyres changed we should take the wheel off at home, carefully remove the old weights and then take car down to the garage for them to change the tyre?
> 
> If a garage doesn't have the right tools to do the job they should advise the customer who can then decide if they should go elsewhere.


To be honest this is what I will be doing in the future.

It's a total joke that we pay so called professionals good money to do a job properly and they can't even get the basics right.


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

This sort of thing really boils my blood, had a similar thing on our SEAT Leon, wheels were in pretty good condition certainly no scrapes to speak of when I got the tyres done one wheel had been dropped on something and had a set of lines, to be honest it looks like the thread of a wheel bolt and another had scratches similar to this.

I complained but nothing came of it as it was a week or so after fitting as I didnt have time to check them at the time.

Now I take photos of all the wheels as best I can before they start, this give a date stamp and location, then I check the carefully afterwards, I tend to make it really obvious what I am doing so they take better care.


----------



## rhopkins (Feb 23, 2016)

Arvi said:


> This sucks. Has it come to a point where if we need to have our tyres changed we should take the wheel off at home, carefully remove the old weights and then take car down to the garage for them to change the tyre?
> 
> If a garage doesn't have the right tools to do the job they should advise the customer who can then decide if they should go elsewhere.


My thoughts exactly!! The mobile fitter and tyre fitting company that messed up mine knew the tyre type and even had to order them in, so if the assigned fitter didn't have the correct equipment he should have never been passed the job.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I took some more photos of the damage and sent the local branch an email with them attached as requested. 

Hopefully I will here something back next week. 

In the meantime I popped over to the wheel specialist in St. Albans after seeing a recommendation from DrEskimo on another post. 

Just thought I would get them to take a look and get a quote. They were helpful and friendly so I'm hoping the tyre fitters agree payment so I can get them refurbished there.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

There's absolutely no excuse for gouging at weights like that. Even if you don't have a proper nylon pry tool you can carefully wedge a screwdriver between the weight itself and the adhesive and lever it away without having to put any pressure on the wheel.

They've not even tried to be careful by putting the tool on the weight first, they've just stabbed at them and got scratches which start before the weight and scrape all the way under and out the other side.

How someone can have so little pride in doing a job well to do that is just mind boggling.


----------



## Steveo535 (Nov 26, 2016)

That is a disgusting state to leave your alloys in. I feel your pain I had to have a wheel repair done on my 6 month old BMW which I have taken great car of since I got it, only for the bodyshop to take 3 attempts to get a factory finish on the alloy. After the 3rd attempt and the alloy still being full of of what look like bits under the clear coat I told them they are not touching the car anymore.

It looks ok from a distance but like others have said you pay these people good money and trust them with your car and you appear to get a that'll do attitude to the work they turn out.

Wonder if they would except the standard of work they are turning out if they were having a job done.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Used to fit motorcycle tyres as part of my job, if the customer had come out and seen that on his wheel I'd of probably been sacked. You can get those wheel weights very easily, that is pure butchery.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

UPDATE:

Good news so far.

The lady I emailed last week has reviewed the photo's with the tyre fitter and she is in agreement that the damage done to my wheels was excessive. She is happy for me to discuss reimbursement for the damage.

I have already found somewhere that I would like to get my wheels refurbished. My thoughts are I can either just get the 2 done that were damaged or I can get all 4 done at once. (although the fronts wheels are in overall really good condition I am a bit worried about paint matching).

Do I just email the tyre people back and say I have had a verbal quote for x amount and see if they agree to it first of all or will I need a quote in writing?

I need to reply so any advice is welcome.


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Nidge76 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Good news so far.
> 
> ...


That is positive so far.

I would have thought a quote in writing would be the better option as it holds more weight rather than just your word.

Good luck getting this fully resolved mate.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Usual insurance principles I suppose, three written quotes and the one you want to use?

As for getting the front ones done if they havnt damaged them then don't think you'll get anywhere. I'd pay for the yourself for piece of mind and then you've got all four done for the price of two. Altho they look mint to me, excluding damage obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Asim said:


> That is positive so far.
> 
> I would have thought a quote in writing would be the better option as it holds more weight rather than just your word.
> 
> Good luck getting this fully resolved mate.


Yes i think i will contact the wheel place an get them to email me a definite price.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

kingswood said:


> Usual insurance principles I suppose, three written quotes and the one you want to use?
> 
> As for getting the front ones done if they havnt damaged them then don't think you'll get anywhere. I'd pay for the yourself for piece of mind and then you've got all four done for the price of two. Altho they look mint to me, excluding damage obviously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope i don't have to get 3 seperate quotes. Some places might quote cheap but i want a proper job done.

I am fully prepared to pay for the fronts just I'm a bit OCD so might struggle to cope with just the back ones refurbished!


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

You shouldn't need multiple quotes and you may not even need a written quote unless they think you are taking the mickey.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

saabfan said:


> You shouldn't need multiple quotes and you may not even need a written quote unless they think you are taking the mickey.


The tyre fitters just got back to me again. They have asked me to send a quote in writing from the company where I'm interested in getting the work done.

Hopefully they will agree to the full cost as I don't see why I should end up out of pocket.


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nidge76 said:


> The tyre fitters just got back to me again. They have asked me to send a quote in writing from the company where I'm interested in getting the work done.
> 
> Hopefully they will agree to the full cost as I don't see why I should end up out of pocket.


I hope that you are properly recompensed for the unprofessionalism of the tyre fitter but I think the best case scenario you can expect is that they will pay for the in/out refurbishment of the 2 damaged wheels.

Do you have a square setup of wheels and if so, are you able to get the 2 damaged wheels refurbed and stick both refurbed wheels on 1 side of the car (for example drivers side) and have your 2 good wheels on the other side? If you find the refurbed wheels are a very close match, nobody would ever know . Of course, that's down to your personal preference/level of OCD and if you were able to live with that. If they turn out to be quite far off the paint finish of the other 2, is it an option to then get the other 2 refurbed or do they mix the paint separately for each refurb (and are therefore unable to get an exact match)?

I always have my wheels powdercoat refurbished and the powder colour has been the same every time.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Damaged wheel update:

After being let down by the wheel specialist who still haven't given me a written quote I have found another company that can refurbish both damaged wheels for £150 and the tyre company have agreed to cover the costs. 

While I'm at it I'm going to replace the front tyres as well so I have new matching Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's all round. 

Will get some pictures up once it's done.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

This sort of thing just winds me up. The country is running to the dogs, everyone pays perfectly good money yet is given half assed service.

Clearly the bloke doing the tyre changing is a muppet, should he be trusted with the job of fitting tyres to a vehicle? You know it's a safety critical area, would you trust them to even put the wheel nuts on properly?


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Really frustrated now. Got a written quote of £150 for both wheels off a company that the tyre place agreed too. 

Then just driven to the wheel place to have a chat and the quote of £150 now doesn't stand as the painter said to match OEM it takes 3 days so will cost £200. Not much help as the tyre company had already agreed up to £150 on that basis.

Getting to the point of just leaving the wheels as it's taking too much time and effort to find someone to do a proper job and it's probably going to end up costing me money.

Rant over.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Metal magic charged me £54 per wheel to refurbish my 15" VW alloys, tyre off / tyre on etc


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Round my way it's £50 a wheel and that's for an incredibly well done job at a place everyone uses. Can even get it at £40 a wheel from some of the bodyshops and they all seem to get exceptional reviews. £200 for 2 tyres is insane


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nidge76 said:


> Really frustrated now. Got a written quote of £150 for both wheels off a company that the tyre place agreed too.
> 
> Then just driven to the wheel place to have a chat and the quote of £150 now doesn't stand as the painter said to match OEM it takes 3 days so will cost £200. Not much help as the tyre company had already agreed up to £150 on that basis.
> 
> ...


Take that back to the tyre fitter and explain it to them. It's not your fault or the repairers that the finish is tricky so will take longer to get right.

I had an issue with Kwik Fit damaging a wheel, I used a friend of mine who does smart repairs. He actually collected the wheel for me and had a specialist recondition it. My mate gave me a quote and Kwik Fit even phoned him to check it but they did pay up.

I know it's pain but it will bother you more if you don't get it sorted. Either take it up with the tyre fitter or stump up the extra £50. :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Although I am highly irritated about my damaged wheels I have decided to leave them as they are. It sounds crazy I know but I have already spent a considerable amount of time emailing, phoning and visiting wheel refurbish places only to be messed about.

I can't afford to take 3 days off work while my car is being repaired as it's my daily driver and I have got more important family matters to deal with at this time. So I have emailed the tyre company to say I appreciate them trying to resolve the issue but as far as I am concerned the matter is now closed.

As and when I have some spare time and cash I might get the done or buy some new wheels. Thanks to everyone that gave me advice.

This post can now be closed. Thank you.


----------

